# Hashi and fluid retention



## kimmiann99 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ever since I finally went hypo back in September I have retained a lot of fluid. Docs finally put me on Lasix. Alternating 20mg one day and 40mg the next. They have slowly increased my Levoxyl to 75mcg. My TSH is at 1.75. Still unable to stop the diuretics. I am seeing a new endo on Friday. Wondering if I should request another dosage increase to try to get my TSH closer to 1.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are still having hypo symptoms, I think it is appropriate to suggest another increase.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmiann99 said:


> Ever since I finally went hypo back in September I have retained a lot of fluid. Docs finally put me on Lasix. Alternating 20mg one day and 40mg the next. They have slowly increased my Levoxyl to 75mcg. My TSH is at 1.75. Still unable to stop the diuretics. I am seeing a new endo on Friday. Wondering if I should request another dosage increase to try to get my TSH closer to 1.


Have you ever had the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tested?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

It is very possible that if your FREE T3 is not where it should be you could be suffering from edema.

Lasix is potassium depleting. I hope you are replacing your electrolytes.


----------

